# best food bowl



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi, I know stainless and ceramic bowls are the best, less bacteria , but what design bowl is best for keeping their face dry when drinking and eating? Buster can make a mess when he's eating, typical boy! Sometimes I hand feed him with a spoon so hes not so messy.








Thanks Busters Mom.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think the best way for a dog to drink is by sticking his mouth into the bowl. i know some people have a water bottle(like a hamsters)...but i think that if your dog is thirsty...give him the chance to drink a big lap of water (i think thats what its called). lol.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We had this discussion awhile back and JMM recommended a hand thrown pottery water bowl from Bayou Ceramics that many of the show people use to keep thier Maltese faces dry. It's similar to a plastic "water hole" bowl if you've ever seen one of those, but ceramic.

I ordered one and I love it! It really does work. Lady's beard was always soaking wet before. Sheila custom makes them in any color you want and they really are lovely. I may have to order another one because one of my Siamese cats has decided that it has the best water in the house even though they have their own Drinkwell fountain!

I have the contact information if you want to pm me.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 12 2005, 10:46 PM
> *i think the best way for a dog to drink is by sticking his mouth into the bowl.  i know some people have a water bottle(like a hamsters)...but i think that if your dog is thirsty...give him the chance to drink a big lap of water (i think thats what its called).  lol.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I have both a water bottle and a bowl of water. Lexi uses both. The water bottle is in her exercise pen so she has access to it when she is in there. I have a bowl of water in the kitchen that she uses when she is really thirsty.


----------

